# Pigeons and sparrows- friends or foes?



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

Whenever I feed the pigeons in Boston, the pigies have to compete with the local sparrows and sea gulls to get thier food....
The pigeons fear the larger gulls, but wont hesitate to peck at the smaller sparrows if they are in the way- By the time a pigeon walks to a morsal of food, a sparrow would have quicky swooped down and gobbled it up- and this happened so many times to one pigeon i was feeding, he angrily gave that sparrow a nasty peck.......I have seen several pigeons at once peck at the sparrows- Do they seem to dislike the sparrows, or just find them irritatng?
Given the speed and small size of a sparrow, I can't see any kind of friendships forming between the pigeons and sparrows. I thnk the pigeons just find them irritating...What do you all think?

regards

tarn Stephanos


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Tarn, 

I think that the sparrows are simply seen as competition for the pigeons. Just in the same way the gulls will sometimes peck at the pigeons to drive them away. The larger bird in a food spot will bully the smaller ones. Each species and individual is out there to survive, ensure it's young survive and ultimately their species


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

HUNGER will drive them to do this, especially parents birds with babies, as Brad said they are in competition for FOOD. That is the only motive.

I bet if the gulls, pigeons, and sparrows had enough to eat and they were all gathered together, they would happily ignore each other and all would be at peace with each other.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Those sparrows are fast I dont think too many pigeons are friends with them.

Once a sparrow was attacking a pigeon In the sky and as they where flying the pigeon some how slaped the sparrow and it fell straight down to the ground.

Some sparrows are realy neat tho I went down town and they where so friendly they would actualy grab the food right out of your hand and on that day I had a duck sitting in my lap eating food lol.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi,

I can't give a definite answer on this, but by me, when I put out the bird seed, I will have pigeons, mourning doves and sparrows all eating at the same time without really bothering each other.

The most I've noticed is a mourning dove trying to drive away another mourning dove, but not any of the pigeons or sparrows. I've also seen some pigeons spread out their wings while they are eating to shield what they're eating from others, but I've never seen any of the pigeons "go after" each other or the other types of birds to keep them away. Sometimes I have even seen a squirrel among the group going after the sunflower seeds. Everyone seems to ignore each other, for the most part.

Linda


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi!

I too have a happy gathering of birds in my garden that all seem to get on just fine. That said, there was a funny incident back at the end of May.

A collard dove was sitting on top of the bird feeder, happily surveying the area around him and generally minding its own business. Sitting on my neigbours fence behind the dove was a male blackbird. You could see this blackbird was gearing itself up for a fight, as he sat ruffling his feathers, stretching his wings, and giving his little tail a good old shake. Next thing I new, like greased lightening, the blackbird flew from the fence and smacked straight into the back of the dove and knocked the poor thing of the feeder. I think it took the dove a couple of second to realise what had happened before he took flight. I had to laugh because I hadn't seen that before. 

Anyway, about 2 mins or so after the dove took flight, out came mumma blackbird and her baby, obviously daddy was making the way clear so that they could enjoy a family feast  

Michelle.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Interesting experience, Michelle! Of course, I don't think the dove saw the experience as fun! Amazing what parents do for their kids/family!  

I feed birds on my balcony and the most bullish are the White Wing Doves. They are non-biased...they (usually one) attack EVERYONE! Of course, the ones who are bullied just come right back. By the time the White Wing gets through trying to get rid of everyone else, everyone else has eaten the seeds! Serves him right!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I think, also, that it depends on how much competition there is for how much food. I remember being at a little cottage cafe in Wales a while back and watching the sparrows and some white pigeons from a nearby farm - the pigeons would be looking for pieces of bread and cake crumbs along with the sparrows. As someone said, the pigeons were outmaneuvered by the sparrows who 'stole' crumbs from right under the pigeons' beaks.

I have also seen a pigeon chase off a Jackdaw, and stand his ground over a heap of corn against three Mallard ducks 

John


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Michelle, that must have been a sight! Crows are such excellent parents and very interesting to watch.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I can remember several months ago when Tooter would free fly outdoors, he would eat right next to the sparrows and squirrels. They never seemed bothered about the community dining, but then too our outdoor yard animals are well fed. We do not allow our pigeons to free fly outdoors anymore.


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

Victor said:


> I can remember several months ago when Tooter would free fly outdoors, he would eat right next to the sparrows and squirrels. They never seemed bothered about the community dining, but then too our outdoor yard animals are well fed..





I have a hunch if there is plenty of food, peace will reign.
On the Boston Common, the pigeons are overfed- many of them are fat as baseballs, and hardly ever get in a snit with other creatures..
Interestingly the pigeons seem to enjoy the company of ducks- I noticed under the willow tree by the pond near the common, several ducks- and pigeons- resting mere inches from one another.....
I wonder if on any level these different species of birds can communicate with one another?
I suspect tensions between pigeons and sparrows has to do with the sparrows ability to steal to food right out from under a pigeons beak, and that has to be frustrating for the pigeon. But if there is ample food- they tend to ignore one another......


regards

tarn Stephanos


----------

